
Ask HN: Why do keyboards still have the CAPS LOCK key? - inDigiNeous
It&#x27;s unnecessarily large, takes up a very good position on the standard keyboard layout, and seems NOBODY USES IT. Why is it still there?
======
greenyoda
There are still some old languages (e.g., legacy FORTRAN or COBOL; IBM JCL)
that are all uppercase.

And I'd guess there are still some old data-entry applications that use
uppercase only.

There are also headings in all-caps on certain legal documents.

There are even less useful keys, like the "Scroll Lock" key (and its
associated LED) on the standard PC keyboard. This serves no function that I
know of in any modern Windows application, but enough old programs use it that
manufacturers don't want to get rid of it.

------
Broken_Hippo
The button exists because people do use it. If I need to write a sentence in
capitals - generally labeling/headers/outlineish stuff - it is Much easier to
use than to hold the shift key for each and every letter.

Now, as far as the standard position, I agree. I'd be fine if the standard
were in a more out of the way location, because I rarely use it in a hurry and
happen to do enough accidentals to turn on a sound letting me know it was hit.
I'd personally replace it either with symbols (non-english punctuation,
perhaps) or use the space for one of the more common non-english letters
(ø,æ,å,ô)

~~~
Nadya
This might already be something you personally know - but I feel it's a great
opportunity to bring it up and hopefully teach others.

Right alt can be used for non-english symbols.

Some examples from keyboard mashing while holding right alt: ¡²³¤€¼áðäéå®þæ©ñ

For the most part they are in sensible positions too, making them easy to
remember. Right alt+2 is ² and n becomes ñ and s becomes the German ß. © is c
and ® is r.

Optionally you can set your keyboard to use English - International to type
Pokémon properly. Or português. Although it can get annoying trying to type an
opening quote " because you need to press space afterwards (it's waiting for
the following character to modify: ä)

------
vortico
I OFTEN USE THE CAPS LOCK KEY. But not really, I've remapped it to Ctrl, the
most useful modifier on my keyboard.

------
DanBC
I use it.

Re-map it if you don't like it. [http://www.howtogeek.com/194705/how-to-
disable-or-reassign-t...](http://www.howtogeek.com/194705/how-to-disable-or-
reassign-the-caps-lock-key-on-any-operating-system/)

------
proyb2
I use it everyday while at work of course and not to forget disabilities
group.

